# 711 Bmx



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 20, 2019)

*Can you taste the suicide big gulp? *


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 21, 2019)

The 711 bike caught my eye but i really wanna see the deluxe bus


----------



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 21, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> The 711 bike caught my eye but i really wanna see the deluxe bus



Impressive!


----------



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 21, 2019)

Noice , It's like a bike site with commercials !


----------



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## unregistered (Feb 21, 2019)

Yum! Pearl White 13 window?


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice bus! Dig the basset


----------



## Ronnymcdonny (Feb 21, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Yum! Pearl White 13 window?



Yep 1967 delux


----------



## unregistered (Feb 22, 2019)

Very cool! As my username suggests, I used to have a 1960 Kombi. Boy, I regret selling that one! 
I'd like to have a single cab someday, we'll see with the way prices are trending.


----------

